# City in Java Island



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

ok...the city still many and many again...i'll post it next week..
Surabaya in eastern part of Java island and cities in West Java including Bogor, Ciamis, Tasikmalaya, Cirebon...etc

enjoy it and visit Java cities!!:banana::banana:


----------



## sindrom (Jul 17, 2008)

::


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*SURABAYA*

*"City of Heroes"*

​
Surabaya (formerly spelled as Soerabaja) is Indonesia's second-largest city, and the capital of the province of East Java. It is also one of the biggest cities in Southeast Asia. It is located on the northern shore of eastern Java at the mouth of the Mas River and at the side of the Madura Strait. It is known as the city of heroes, because of its role in the Indonesian War of Independence. In 2007, the population of the city was approximately 3 million.

*The Sura and Baya landmark*

The name of Surabaya supposedly comes from the word Sura, meaning shark and Baya, meaning crocodile.



*Heroes Monument*

The Heroes Monument is a warrior spirit symbol of “"arek-arek Suroboyo"” (Surabaya's People) in faced the colonist. This monument is located in front of East Java Governor Office. As cultural pledge building, this monument located in Pahlawan Street Surabaya and very strategic because resides in the downtown of Surabaya, encircled by the main road; Bubutan Street, Tembaan Street, and Kebon Rojo Street.


*
Bamboo Monument*

Monument of Bambo Runcing is built in memorize of Surabaya People (arek-arek Suroboyo) spirit martially fight against colonist with patch up weapon although only with a slice bamboo which its back part is tapered.



*Jalesveva Jayamahe Monument
*
This monument is a statue as high as 30,6 meters, which sustained by a building as high as 30 meters. This statue depict a Commandant of Indonesian Maritime Army complete with his honor sword upstanding to stare towards the sea fully confidence and seriousness ready to dash against the wave and go through storm, which have shown, that is the aspiration of Indonesian nation.



*City Hall*

This solar Garden had built by Dutch colonial, its architect is C. Citroen and executor of HV. Hollandsche Beton Mij. City hall is located in Taman Surya Street 



*Grahardi Building*

To do sightseeing in Surabaya, tourist can find many historical places which are the remnants of colonial period. Gedung Negara Grahadi is one the buildings having historical value.



*Submarine monument *

Monumen Kapal Selam (Monkasel). is a Biggest Submarine monument in Asia, built on the river side of Kalimas, Surabaya. It was built by the idea from the Elders of Submarine and Navy.



*Majapahit Hotel*

Originally built in 1910, Hotel Majapahit is a classic landmark hotel filled with national pride, where an impressive history blends with romance and elegance. Its graceful architecture, landcaped gardens, resort spa and gym complete Hotel Majapahit's colonial style oasis with resort spa and recreation facilities.



*INTERNATIO BUILDING
*
Internatio Building (Internationale Crediten Handelvereeniging) is located in angle of Heerenstraat and Willemsplein (now called Jayengrono Street). Border on precise Jembatan Merah station and Jembatan Merah Plaza so that is point of bustle. This building had built in 1929 by Biro Aristech AIA (Algemeen Ingenieurs en Architecten Bureau) that address in Sumatrastraat 59 Soerabaia.



*Kya-Kya Street (Chinatown)*

Kya-kya Kembang Jepun is in shooping center, Kembang Jepun Street that is the center of eastern Indonesia trade and economy. In the night, this place turns into center of local foods, national, even international. Local foods like lontong balap, empek-empek Palembang, Nasi Padang and also Chinese foods and European - American foods.



*Al-Akbar National Mosque*

Be the biggest mosque in Surabaya with modern and unique architecture style; reside in south Surabaya region Pagesangan close to turnpike Surabaya-Gempol. A real Luxury mosque building and respect had become the religion centre of activities for Islam believer in Surabaya. The strategic situation earned easily gone through from various areas outside Surabaya. This mosque is more knowledgeable as The Great Surabaya Mosque.



*Cheng Hoo Mosque*

The Architecture of Muhammad Cheng Hoo Mosque, which located in Gading Street Surabaya, is enough artistic. It is built by allying Islam culture, Java, and Chinese





*Four Faced Budha*

Four Faced Buddha monument, has overall height 36 meters (including dome) opened on 9 Novembers 2004, and finish about fund 4 billion rupiahs. It is built in farm with a width of 1,5 hectares, in centered is farm, placed by building with length 9 meters, wide 9 meters and height 36 meters. If we saw altogether contain number 9, why it's numeral 9? Because taking similar monument reference in Thailand, and numeral 9 also have separate meaning for Buddha member



*KELAHIRAN SANTA PERAWAN MARIA CHURCH*

The Roman Catholic Church of Kelahiran Santa Perawan Maria, which in its development is also, recognized with The Roman Catholic Kepanjen. This name is more knowledgeable because this church location resides in Kepanjen Street number 4-6 Surabaya


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*Samuel89 are you indonesian BTW?*

thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> *Samuel89 are you indonesian BTW?*
> 
> thanks for sharing the pics


yes..i'm 18 y.o and Javanese boy, living in Madiun, East Java...
and u?


----------



## JAG2 (May 7, 2004)

samuel89 said:


> yes..i'm 18 y.o and Javanese boy, living in Madiun, East Java...
> and u?


Nice pictures Samuel. By the way i like madiun city very much , I had sweet memories especially of the small town Maospati/Iswayudi .


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

JAG2 said:


> Nice pictures Samuel. By the way i like madiun city very much , I had sweet memories especially of the small town Maospati/Iswayudi .


thank you..
wew..nice expeience..! when u had been i madiun? i think madiun now is more develop, there are 4 malls and one new proposed mall..

Maospati isn't part of Madiub city, but Magetan district..so tell me plaese what memories u had in here??


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

NOOO... thats not Buddha, in Thailand 4-faced deity is Lord Brahma  and the statue in the picture is that of Lord Ganesh  and Thailand is Theravada so the "9 Buddhas" concept does not apply lol, we like 9 because it is the number of progress


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Pivra said:


> NOOO... thats not Buddha, in Thailand 4-faced deity is Lord Brahma  and the statue in the picture is that of Lord Ganesh  and Thailand is Theravada so the "9 Buddhas" concept does not apply lol, we like 9 because it is the number of progress


i think statue in Surabaya is same concept with in Thailand. The statue located in Kenjeran beach Surabaya. There are Ganesha and also Budha statues. and if wrong i just picked up it from official web http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/surabaya/budha-statue.html so u can complain if u think that is wrong lol hehe:lol:

another pics


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*BOGOR*

*Raining City
*​
​
Bogor is a city in West Java with a population of approximately 800,000 people in the CBD area and 2,000,000 in suburban area, bringing a total of 3 million population. It was the capital of Indonesia during the British occupation under Stamford Raffles and was used as the capital by the Dutch during the dry season, then known as Buitenzorg (meaning "beyond worry").

Bogor boasts a presidential palace, a deer park and a botanical garden in the town centre. It is home to the Institut Pertanian Bogor (or Bogor Institute of Agriculture) and CIFOR, the Center for International Forestry Research.

*Downtown view*



*Kujang Monument*

The kujang is the sole monument of the city of Bogor. There is a unique weapon that originates in Western Java, in the Pasundan (Sundanese) region. This weapon is called "kujang," (pron. "koo-jaang.") Lacking the proper English equivalent for this we have used the term, "sickle," eventhough its form somewhat deviates from the true shape of a sickle. Neither does it resemble the "scimitar" which curves convexly. In Indonesian a sickle is actually called "chelurit."



*City Major office*



*Public Transportation*



*Istana Bogor (Bogor Palace)*

Istana Bogor is one of 6 Presidential Palaces in Indonesia. The palace is noted for its distinctive architectural, historical, features, as well as the adjoining botanical gardens. Istana Bogor was opened to the public in 1968 to public tour groups (not individuals), with the permission of the then President of Indonesia, Suharto. The number of visitors annually is approximately 10,000 people. The gardens of the palace have an area of 284,000 square metres (28.4 hectares).







*Puncak*

Puncak is a mountainous area in West Java, Indonesia. Many residents of Jakarta often visit the area for relaxation. It has fresh air, abundant beautiful secenery and villas. The area is about two hours drive from Jakarta.



*Bogor Botanical Garden *

Bogor Botanical Garden. Built in 1817 by Prof. G Reinwardt on 200-hectare area, the best known botanic garden for tropical plants in the world will amaze you with more than 15,000 plant species. You might see the Presidential Palace from this place.



*Safari Park Indonesia*

Taman Safari Indonesia (Indonesian Safari Park) located at Cibeureum, Cisarua Bogor, West Java, was constructed in 1980. This location was a non productive tea plantation of about 136.5's Ha. Indonesia.
Taman Safari Indonesia, located in a Buffer Zone of Gunung Gede Pangrango National Park, stands at an elevation between 900-1,800 meters above sea level, with temperatures ranging between 16-27 degrees Celsius.



*Cibodas Great Park*

Situated 1300-1425 m high on the slopes of Mount Gede-Pangrango, Cibodas Botanic Garden contains beautiful mountain scenery with impressive views across the Cipanas valley of West Java. The Garden covers about 125 ha of undulating topography, with large grassy expanses, rocky coniferous areas, and valleys filled with tree ferns and waterfalls. Cibodas Botanic Garden is a popular recreational center for the Greater Jakarta area as well as a research station for students and scientists studying tropical montane flora.



*Mekarsari Fruit Park*

Mekarsari Fruit Park in Bogor is striving to restore its image as a recreational site, not just a place where visitors can pick and feast on fruits of their choice. “Most people seem to think they can get fruit out of season anytime they come here. It’s not exactly right. We are a fruit conservatory, not a fruit farm,” park public relations officer Catherina W. Day.



*Sentul International Circuit *

The Sentul International Circuit is a motor racing circuit located in Citeureup, Bogor, Indonesia. The circuit has been predominantly used for bike racing and the Asian F3 series. Sentul is a fast, wide track with very high speeds. The huge corners have seen some excellent racing, enabling varied racing lines. This is a very hot part of the world, extremely humid, very distressing to both riders and drivers.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*SURAKARTA/ SOLO CITY*​
*"City of Heritage and Sipirit of Java"​*
​
Surakarta (its formal name; locally it is referred to as Solo) is an Indonesian city of approximately 500,000 people located in Central Java. It is some 65 km (40 miles) northeast of Yogyakarta, and 100 km (60 miles) southeast of Semarang. The city was a center of power during the 18th century Mataram Sultanate.

*Solo Skyline*



*The Landmark*



*
Sriwedari Park *

Sriwedari Park was initially opened as a resort and recreational center for the Royal Family. Sriwedari Park is also home to the nightly programs of Wayang Orang, the live Wayang dance dramas that performed by the top Wayang dancers and singers of the city as well as the country. The park also plays host to a month-long evening bazaar, which is held before the celebration of Idul Fitri.





*Klewer Traditional Market*

It is the largest batik and textile market in Indonesia. There are many kinds of batik from the lowest to the highest quality. Besides, here you can buy various needs from textile matter such as fabrics, blouses, shirts, bags, jeans pants and so on with low prices. The bargaining activity in Klewer market is another art for the buyer and the trader in here.


----------



## gks_solo (Jan 18, 2011)

*ScreenDocs!Regular #2: Down Syndrome*

Gedung Kesenian Solo (GKS) bekerjasama dengan In-Docs dan Gothe institut Indonesia menyelenggarakan pemutaran dan diskusi film dokumenter dalam program ScreenDocs!Regular pada tanggal 19 Januari 2011 Jam 19.00 – 22.00 WIB di GKS. Program pemutaran yang dilakukan secara reguler sebulan sekali ini akan menghadirkan film-film dokumenter Indonesia dan luar negeri untuk masyarakat Solo sebagai ajang apresiasi dan berbagi pengetahuan lewat media film. dalam program ScreenDocs! Regulsr #2 kali ini akan menghadirkan dua film Indonesia. Kedua film ini menghadirkan cerita tentang Down Syndrome (DS) yang sebagian besar masyarakat Indonesia menganggapnya sebagai keterbelakangan mental.

SOIna
Anom Bayu Susanto, Indonesia, 2009, 25 min
Sebuah film dokumenter berdurasi 25 menit yang khusus dibut untuk SOINA (Special Olympics Indonesia). Bulan November 2008, SOINA menggelar acara rutin berskala nasional di Jakarta. Peserta yang berpartisipasi datang dari berbagai penjuru Indonesia. Aswin dan nadziroh adalah dua dari sekian banyak peserta yang berlomba. Film ini mengikuti perjuangan mereka, perjalanan mereka berlomba dan meraih kemenangan.

Serupa Tapi Tak Sama
Dewi Yanti, Indonesia, 2010, 15 min
Tak ada manusia yang terlahir sempurna, begitu pula dengan Yana (8 Tahun) seorang anak perempuan yang terlahir dengan penyakit down syndrome atau cacat mental yang memiliki wajah yang hampir sama diseluruh dunia. namun, hal itu tidak menyurutkan semangat Ibu Yuliana untuk tetap membesarkan anaknya dan memberikan pendidikan layaknya anak normal, dengan penuh kesabaran dan kasih sayang,perlahan-lahan Yana tak terlihat seperti anak cacat mental yang lain.
Penghargaan :
- Nominasi FESTIVAL FILM INDONESIA 2010 (FFI) kategori film dokumenter terbaik

info : www.gedungkeseniansolo.org


----------



## Venantio (Nov 5, 2007)

gks_solo said:


> Gedung Kesenian Solo (GKS) bekerjasama dengan In-Docs dan Gothe institut Indonesia menyelenggarakan pemutaran dan diskusi film dokumenter dalam program ScreenDocs!Regular pada tanggal 19 Januari 2011 Jam 19.00 – 22.00 WIB di GKS. Program pemutaran yang dilakukan secara reguler sebulan sekali ini akan menghadirkan film-film dokumenter Indonesia dan luar negeri untuk masyarakat Solo sebagai ajang apresiasi dan berbagi pengetahuan lewat media film. dalam program ScreenDocs! Regulsr #2 kali ini akan menghadirkan dua film Indonesia. Kedua film ini menghadirkan cerita tentang Down Syndrome (DS) yang sebagian besar masyarakat Indonesia menganggapnya sebagai keterbelakangan mental.
> 
> SOIna
> Anom Bayu Susanto, Indonesia, 2009, 25 min
> ...


ENGLISH please...


----------

